# Any Advice Please: My dog still pees inside the house.



## jcxsira (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in dire need of help. Anything would help. 

I have a 3 year old Pomeranian, Prince. He's very calm and has a mild personality. He likes people but he is more independent.
when he was a puppy i started potty training him but i could never get him to pee on the wee wee pads or newspapers. He would go right beside it but never on it. So i started to take him out to do his business and that worked out well. when he was 1 years old, i was sick for a while and my parents took him out to the garage where he lived in for about a year or so. No one really cared about potty training him there and also he had his corner where he would go and my dad would clean up. 
Now he is 3 years old and he lived in an apartment with me. For about three months he did great. i took him out to do his business before i left for work; around 7 and after i came back from work; around 6. after his walks i let him roam around the house freely and i gated him in the kitchen after awhile. He stays in the kitchen when i am not home or when he sleeps. 
My fiance is back home now so he takes him out for his walk in the mornings. Not as early as i did but before lunch time. 
One day, i came home from work like any other day to find a huge puddle of his pee in the middle of the kitchen floor. and ever since then he will do so every now and then. 
I tried leaving a wee wee pad in the corner for him and even cleaned the whole kitchen floor with the products that kills the urine smell. 
Nothing worked. he still will not pee on the wee wee pads and leaves a puddle else where. 

Today i got a call from my fiance saying that Prince had peed and pooped on the floor!
I dont know whats wrong with him or even how to get him to stop. He'll do this every now and then so i dont even know when to expect it. 
Its so embarrassing because it makes him seem stupid and untrained but he is very smart. 

He does not have any medical problems. he was just at the vet and was checked this weekend. and other than moving there arent any environmental changes. but its been almost 7 months since we moved though. 

This turned out longer than expected. 
Any advice will help. 

Thanks


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would feed his two daily meals at a consistent time each day. When you schedule the intake, the output tends to form a pattern as well.

Then I would be sure that he gets taken out at least every 3-4 hours. In between those times I would put him in a crate, preferably a plastic one as they are easier to clean. You can find them used at garage sales and on Craigslist.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

In addition to the above suggestions, take away the pee pads forever. You're likely sending confusing messages about where it is okay to pee. Make him an outdoor peeing dog only, you can't have the best of both worlds. The pee pads have that scent that makes dogs want to go. The dog doesn't necessarily understand that they're supposed to go on the pad itself, they just understand that this scent makes them want to go.


----------



## jcxsira (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advices. 
I feed him once a day in the morning after his walks. Not a lot only about a cup of dry food. 
i will try out dividing his meals into two to see if that would help. 
i also began taking him out before and after work and completely took the pads away. 
I hope the consistency will help  
i have been so stressed by this.......

if anything else would help please let me know.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

How often does he go out? It sounds from your post like it's only twice a day, spaced nearly twelve hours apart. Maybe he just needs to go out more often. I also second the scheduled feedings rather than free feed. It helps to make the output a lot more predictable.


----------



## poopydogface (Sep 5, 2009)

jcxsira said:


> and other than moving there arent any environmental changes. but its been almost 7 months since we moved though.
> 
> This turned out longer than expected.
> Any advice will help.
> ...


By NO means am I expert. But I would like to share with you a little discovery that I've learned during my present housebreaking with my puppy. 

I was so desperate that I had to literally begin keeping a written log of his input/output. I tried to keep him on a specific schedule etc.

He's down to a nice routine now that I can pretty much predict when he'll get the urge.

But I've discovered it's a whole different animal depending on his environment. The more he sleeps, the less he pees. I know this sounds simple, but my guess it that your dog used to sleep a majority of your daytime alone when you were at work.

You mentioned your fiance is around now. This might mean that the dog might be more active now during the day, which is great but also means it won't be knocked out sleeping away 8 hours. Think about it, most humans don't typically need to pee much during sleep at night (or poop). 

I know that I've been shocked how much more my puppy pees when he's awake because he'll be surrounded by company, guests, etc. My pup can incredibly sleep 8-10 hours during the day if he's bored. But introduce several people and he'll be up running and jumping all day! And guess what? Instead of zero peeing trips, he pees up to 5 times depending on the situation! 

The "environment" may not look different, but if your dog is like mine, the simple presence of people may keep him up and active and cause him to actively engaged instead of slumbering away. I know I've had to learn to adjust my own supervision to take the puppy out MUCH more often because he gets so easily excited when he's awake and playing with people rather than napping during the day.


----------

